# 05' hood scoops



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

There are the rubber plugs in the 05' hood. Why????

I know that the engine would get dirtier, but I tend to wipe it off once a month anyhow, so that is not an issue for me. I'm wondering if they are there because GM found that they reduced airflow through the radiator at higher speeds, thus making the engine run hotter. Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

I took mine out and am currently fabbing new inserts to push the air directly down to the engine ! I got no idea why GM didn't do this in the first place ! :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

fergyflyer said:


> There are the rubber plugs in the 05' hood. Why????
> 
> I know that the engine would get dirtier, but I tend to wipe it off once a month anyhow, so that is not an issue for me. I'm wondering if they are there because GM found that they reduced airflow through the radiator at higher speeds, thus making the engine run hotter. Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

To keep water from pouring in the engine compartment while driving in heavy rain. :seeya:


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*ram air*

I am still waiting to for some company to make a ram air hook up like on the concept.


----------



## GMDPGGTO (Jun 2, 2005)

TexasRealter is correct. In order to pass required water intrusion tests, GM/Holden had to do something, but I'm sure you've noticed they're easy to remove. Most car owners don't realize there are hundreds of tests vehicles MUST pass just to make it into production. Then to make an appealing performance car on top of that! It's crazy!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GMDPGGTO said:


> TexasRealter is correct. In order to pass required water intrusion tests, GM/Holden had to do something, but I'm sure you've noticed they're easy to remove. Most car owners don't realize there are hundreds of tests vehicles MUST pass just to make it into production. Then to make an appealing performance car on top of that! It's crazy!


I could imagine..... where did you get that pic for your avatar? :cheers


----------



## GMDPGGTO (Jun 2, 2005)

TRG Racing site. GM chose TRG Racing to field two new GTO's in the Rolex Road Racing Series. I believe the GTO will make it's first appearance in June at Daytona. Here's the link with article & photos. Amazing that they did very little to the engine & used most of the sock body panels.

http://theracersgroup.com/team/press_releases/2005/gto_announcement.htm


----------

